# Rarity of certain Amiibo



## strawberrywine (Feb 8, 2015)

So today I went to a Toys R Us (Philippines) and they had Toon Link, Bowser, Meta Knight, Ike and King Dedede in stock and I asked the cashier about the availability of Ike and Meta Knight. The cashier said there were still stocks of them but King Dedede was the last one and most likely won't be restocked anymore.I decided to grab Toon Link and King Dedede, but I feel really stupid for not getting Ike ang Meta Knight because they're mostly likely going to be the rarest next to Shulk and Rosalina in wave 3...

So who do you all think is rare/going to be rare in wave 3 and 4? Thoughts?
Nintendo why are you doing this to us


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 8, 2015)

I already know Ness is going to be one of the rarest of Wave Four, so I'm keeping my eyes peeled for him. Other than that, I don't have much interest in the rest of the wave.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 8, 2015)

Meta Knight, Rosalina, Lucario and especially Shulk are pretty much the rarest amiibo out of the Wave 3, especially because they're exclusive to certain stores in USA and that their production didn't lasted long enough. If you see one of them that you don't already own, get it as soon as possible! Also, the latest Mario Party 10 trailer implied that there will be a Super Mario version of Rosalina down the road.

Ike and King Dedede are definitely going to be a pain in the rear to search for, even though they're from every store you could possibly imagine them being in. See one of them? Get them ASAP!

I don't know how many Sonic and Mega Man amiibo are on the stores, but they recently came in. Since the production of these guys are relatively limited, better hurry up on getting these guys.

Toon Link and Sheik can be found in the stores without too much trouble if you're willing to put a little more effort on your part. Just don't wait to the point of them becoming impossible to find.

Bowser is the most common amiibo on Wave 3, in which you shouldn't have too much trouble finding him. It's kinda strange that they're also going to release a Super Mario version of him even though he is practically everywhere.


As for my Wave 4 prediction, pretty much everybody but Charizard and Wario are going to be rare. Both of the potentially common amiibo are relatively well-known and they're much more likely receiving the most amount of compatible games compared to the rest of the bunch. Expect them to be easily found on any store.
Robin and Lucina are already going to be compatible in Code Name S.T.E.A.M. and perhaps Fire Emblem If. If Marth getting more production is any indication, these two might have a longer production than Pac-Man and Ness.
Pac-Man is a third-party character that is well-known in the gaming community and he didn't received many recent games this decade, let alone on a Nintendo platform. I would recommend on preordering him as soon as he appears.
Ness is the rarest of the bunch, mainly because he's the least likely to get a compatible game other than Super Smash Bros. Don't even hesitate on laying a preorder on him as soon as he's available, you're going to thank yourself for the trouble.


tl;dr, search for every amiibo from Wave 3 but Bowser. Most of the Wave 3 is very difficult to get your mitts on, so you absolutely need to go out of your way to get them. Also, preorder everybody from the Wave 4 but Charizard and Wario. These two shouldn't be too hard to find on stores.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 8, 2015)

These are the amiibo that I have *successfully* preordered and all of the websites where I have preordered them.

Sonic the Hedgehog (Smash) - Nintendo UK Store
Mega Man (Smash) - Nintendo UK Store
King Dedede (Smash) - GAME.co.uk
Meta Knight (Smash) - GAME.co.uk
Shulk (Smash) - GAME.co.uk
Pac Man (Smash) - ShopTo.net
Ness (Smash) - ShopTo.net
Wario (Smash) - ShopTo.net
Charizard (Smash) - ShopTo.net
Lucina (Smash) - ShopTo.net
Robin (Smash) - ShopTo.net
Mario (SMC) - ShopTo.net
Luigi (SMC) - ShopTo.net
Yoshi (SMC) - ShopTo.net
Peach (SMC) - ShopTo.net
Toad (SMC) - ShopTo.net
Toad (SMC) - Nintendo UK Store
Bowser (SMC) - ShopTo.net
Sonic the Hedgehog (Smash) - ShopTo.net
Mega Man (Smash) - ShopTo.net


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2015)

Everyone in Wave Three minus Bowser, Toon Link, and Shiek will definitely be rare/"unicorn" status. Thanks Nintendo!

I imagine Wave 4 will be the same if retailer exclusive bull**** is continued, not to mention no limits put into place to prevent the massive ass scale of scalpers we've had with Wave 3. If some **** like Mario the Plumber can seriously get 14 shipments of Rosalina, something is seriously wrong with how this is being done in NA.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> Everyone in Wave Three minus Bowser, Toon Link, and Shiek will definitely be rare/"unicorn" status. Thanks Nintendo!
> 
> I imagine Wave 4 will be the same if retailer exclusive bull**** is continued, not to mention no limits put into place to prevent the massive ass scale of scalpers we've had with Wave 3. If some **** like Mario the Plumber can seriously get 14 shipments of Rosalina, something is seriously wrong with how this is being done in NA.



Come to Australia and everyting is unicorn except pikachi and Mario!!!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 9, 2015)

I have no idea which are rare and which are not... Normally Nintendo tells people these things...


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 9, 2015)

I called 10 toy stores today and one of them had Meta Knight while 5 of them told me they had Rosalina And Luma a day or two ago but sold out.Reserved Meta Knight so keeping my eyes peeled for Rosalina And Luma because they told me she should be restocked in a week or so.


----------



## Heyden (Feb 9, 2015)

Well here in Australia, they sell out quickly, and usually restock once then hone, left with Pikachu and Mario as usual

Anyhow, I found so much Bowser, Toon Links and Sonic
I saw Sheik a bit so she's uncommon I guess along with Lucario and Dedede

Rare ones are Shulk, Ike, Meta Knight and Rosalina from what I have seen
I have Ness, Charizard and Pacman on preorder so 

I've gotten Sonic, Megaman, Bowser and Rosalina btw

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Come to Australia and everyting is unicorn except pikachi and Mario!!!


That's why you look before the weekend  Check Kmart, Big W, Target, EB Games occasionally, and JB HiFi when the next wave comes out to have a chance, lucky for me, all of those are withing 3km of me


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> That's why you look before the weekend  aCheck Kmrt, Big W, Target, EB Games occasionally, and JB HiFi when the next wave comes out to have a chance, lucky for me, all of those are withing 3km of me



I don't actually care about any Amiibo to buy a lot them. I only have 3 atm - and only plan on getting a SM Yoshi and Jigglypuff, and then I'm done.
But yeah, I'm the same. I have all those stores pretty close to me, it's not 3km, but it's like a 10-15 minute drive, so it's no too bad. I only really ever see them if you actually go on release date. I went on the 29th to get Toon Link and actually saw a lot. The only ones I didn't see were Shulk, Ike, Dedede, Lucario and Sheik, and then I went on the monday a few days after and they had none LOL.
I'm guessing the SM collection will sell out quick since they release on the weekend, and the last wave was only Thursday. I still don't know if I'm gonna pre-order, or if I can be ****ed to go to the mall on release. I might even yolo and go another day, tbh idk but that's like over a month away so..


----------



## Heyden (Feb 9, 2015)

Fingers crossed they get SSB amiibo witht the SM amiibo ugh


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Fingers crossed they get SSB amiibo witht the SM amiibo ugh



theyre like a month apart i highly doubt it


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> Everyone in Wave Three minus Bowser, Toon Link, and Shiek will definitely be rare/"unicorn" status. Thanks Nintendo!
> 
> I imagine Wave 4 will be the same if retailer exclusive bull**** is continued, not to mention no limits put into place to prevent the massive ass scale of scalpers we've had with Wave 3. If some **** like Mario the Plumber can seriously get 14 shipments of Rosalina, something is seriously wrong with how this is being done in NA.



Curious why Nintendo isn't doing anything about him. I'm sure there's SOMETHING they can do.

Tomorrow at work we're SUPPOSED to get Toon Link and Sheik in stock.


----------



## n64king (Feb 9, 2015)

Wave 4 is going to be impossible. You can basically count Robin, Lucina and Charizard as sold out already. Wario is the odd one, maybe he'll be the one you still see around. Oh unless it for some reason becomes retailer exclusive then people will suck it up just based on that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops and Pacman probably sold out too because of his third party status much like Sonic & Mega Man's sold outness...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 9, 2015)

n64king said:


> Pacman probably sold out too because of his third party status much like Sonic & Mega Man's sold outness...


It is a shame that I cannot find a second Pac-Man amiibo, but this exact message is why I had a feeling of making a second preorder of a Sonic the Hedgehog amiibo and Mega Man amiibo yesterday.


----------



## Holla (Feb 10, 2015)

Sheik is rare really? I saw like 8 Shieks in a Walmart that also had only 2 Rosalina's, 3 King DeDeDe's and 2 or 3 Ike's. Oh they also had 3 or 4 Toon Links. 

Seriously they had about as many Sheiks as they did Bowser.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

you must live in the best area


----------



## Murray (Feb 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Curious why Nintendo isn't doing anything about him. I'm sure there's SOMETHING they can do.
> 
> Tomorrow at work we're SUPPOSED to get Toon Link and Sheik in stock.



someone is throwing money at nintendo??? uh oh they better stop him


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2015)

Holla said:


> Sheik is rare really? I saw like 8 Shieks in a Walmart that also had only 2 Rosalina's, 3 King DeDeDe's and 2 or 3 Ike's. Oh they also had 3 or 4 Toon Links.
> 
> Seriously they had about as many Sheiks as they did Bowser.



the BestBuy in the city nearest me still has Sheik and Toon Link but nowhere else does lmao I'm hoping they still have them when I go in looking for Meta Knight. :V


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2015)

Murray said:


> someone is throwing money at nintendo??? uh oh they better stop him



Shut up you know what the **** I mean.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if I would be making a mistake to unbox any of these amiibo?
*(This question is for anyone in the UK)*

Donkey Kong
Kirby
Samus
Diddy Kong
Yoshi
Peach
Zelda
Bowser


----------



## Murray (Feb 10, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone know if I would be making a mistake to unbox any of these amiibo?
> *(This question is for anyone in the UK)*
> 
> Donkey Kong
> ...



imo you're making a mistake if you're buying amiibo and not unboxing them


----------



## Holla (Feb 10, 2015)

Murray said:


> imo you're making a mistake if you're buying amiibo and not unboxing them



Yeah, only hardcore collectors should keep them in a box. I'm not one, plus I only bought my favourite characters (Pikachu, Yoshi, and Rosalina) so I just have a couple and I also have a Wii U (got it with the help of my Christmas money on Boxing Day), and I actually use them for their purpose in games on Wii U! Sure they look nice and double as cute figures, but their use with games (which will increase in the future is the best.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2015)

Holla said:


> Yeah, only hardcore collectors should keep them in a box. I'm not one, plus I only bought my favourite characters (Pikachu, Yoshi, and Rosalina) so I just have a couple and I also have a Wii U (got it with the help of my Christmas money on Boxing Day), and I actually use them for their purpose in games on Wii U! Sure they look nice and double as cute figures, but their use with games (which will increase in the future is the best.



I am 99% sure JasonBurrows is what you'd call a "hardcore collector"


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone know if I would be making a mistake to unbox any of these amiibo?
> *(This question is for anyone in the UK)*
> 
> Donkey Kong
> ...



buy 2

unbox 1

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Everyone in Wave Three minus Bowser, Toon Link, and Shiek will definitely be rare/"unicorn" status. Thanks Nintendo!
> 
> I imagine Wave 4 will be the same if retailer exclusive bull**** is continued, not to mention no limits put into place to prevent the massive ass scale of scalpers we've had with Wave 3. If some **** like Mario the Plumber can seriously get 14 shipments of Rosalina, something is seriously wrong with how this is being done in NA.



I'm still going with the core problem being one-print runs, which just create artificial demand.

I don't expect ones like WFT to stay around as long or even sell as much as Mario, but they really should just have it be time limited, as opposed to print limited.

So basically have less "popular" characters have a printing period that lasts about 3 months or so (at least 3 months seems like the perfect timeframe to me, not too long or too short), with MAYBE one final batch afterwards to fulfill any remaining orders.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I am 99% sure JasonBurrows is what you'd call a "hardcore collector"


I am 100% sure that I totally agree with you there. XD

I am having *two* of these delivered to me by Friday.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am 100% sure that I totally agree with you there. XD
> 
> I am having *two* of these delivered to me by Friday.



why the christ do you have two


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 10, 2015)

It could be a very hard to find item eventually and I want to make sure that I have one that I can sell on at a later date.
But unlike scalpers, I would probably not even sell the second on at all.


----------



## Murray (Feb 10, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> It could be a very hard to find item eventually and I want to make sure that I have one that I can sell on at a later date.
> But unlike scalpers, I would probably not even sell the second on at all.



At least scalpers share...


----------

